# The look on his face!



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I just went outside to take out the garbage. As is our habit, the dogs follow me out to the bin to watch the goings on. Astro of late has been pushing the friendship and staying in the front garden when called back in. He doesn't go anywhere, just likes to explore the front yard, but we have no fence out the front, so it is a grass verge and then the roadway. 

Tonight, I thought he came with me when I called, but he must have U-turned halfway from the bin to the door. So when I came inside, I couldn't see him. I opened the door again and looked out to see him back in the front garden. I called him and he just looked at me. So I told him I was going inside and he still stayed. So I slammed the front door. I ran to the blinds to watch and make sure he didn't get into any danger. But upon hearing the door slam, he bolted back to the front door. 

I just watched through the blinds and left him there until he started crying. That broke my heart and of course I capitulated and let him in.

The look on his face was priceless!!  



Hopefully it will improve his front garden recall from now on!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I do that to Lasz too! if he won't come in i say fine and i leave...within about 1 minute he's at the door like OMG how do i get in...WHAT HAVE I DONE!!!!! help!!!!! so cute they are.

he makes me smile everytime i look at him. I want to quit my job to hang out with him more.....i wish i wish.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

LOVE it! We always do that with Riley and it works like a charm every time. They are just too "velcro" to be separated from us. ;D


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Looney said:


> I want to quit my job to hang out with him more.....i wish i wish.



 Same here.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Its that trait which switched us from Rhodesian Ridgeback to Vizsla. That single trait, in fact. We're out in the country; nobody around has fences - while we will take lots of care to keep the V with us, having a dog who genuinely WANTS inside the house is that extra measure of comfort.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> They are just too "velcro" to be separated from us.


Along those lines, my friend and Bailey's professional bird dog trainer, Ken has had Bailey now for about three weeks up in the hills. No cell phone or internet. He came out of the hills yesterday and we talked a bit over the phone.

I asked how Bailey was doing. "He's good. Strange though that he doesn't really want to hang out with the other dogs, he's here with me now while the other dogs are back at the ranch. He'd as soon hang with me or be on his own."

I've noticed that also with both Chloe and Bailey on our walks. Neither really care about meeting other dogs or people. They'd as soon be running and "hunting" on our walks. Bailey will say "hi" to the occasional dog, but won't go out of his way to do so. Chloe could care less about other dogs. As far as people, neither will really go up to a strange person, even if those people try and call the dogs over to them when we are on our off-leash walks. 

Guess my dogs are kinda like their owner. :

Chloe does miss her brother. He returns home Saturday after Ken runs him on a leg of his Senior Hunt test.

Miss the big knucklehead myself. It takes two compatible parts for _velcro_ to work the best.

RBD


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I've noticed Finch is the same way... she is still young, not quite a year, and while she does want to greet new people and dogs she meets out on walks, she doesn't spend much time with anyone at all. Just a short sniff, then she continues along with us without ever calling her at all. If we stop to let her play, she will, but as soon as we start walking again, she breaks away and follows us. Such a difference from our labs who we have to drag away, esp from other dogs!


----------

